# Teaching a strong heel



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Im working on teaching Cyrus to heel and Im really struggling. He is VERY toy driven and moderately food driven. Any suggestions?!?! We start slow.. a few steps and reward with food. Ive never done it with a toy before so not sure on the process with this?? He seems to lose focus very quickly so I try to keep the trainings short and to the point, always ending on a positive note.......


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

I forgot to mention that I ultimately would like a heel where the dog focuses on your eye contact. He has the "watch me" command down very well...just trying to connect the two is where Im lost


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm training with someone (world level SchH) who doesn't like to use a toy at first because you can't keep the momentum in the training. When you're starting out and constantly rewarding every few steps you don't want to do it with a toy because it ends up being a process--reward, tug, let go, get toy back. She uses a toy reward down the road when the dog is heeling for a longer time.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Just keep the short footsteps/rewards going. Eventually you can lengthen it. If you want to transfer to a ball or tug, carry it under your chin, but like Justine mentions the rewarding is drawn out longer, defeating the purpose. 
THe book Training in Drive by Sheila Booth is great for teaching heeling. I would get a copy, it is easy to follow~even if you aren't training in SchH.
Welcome to Dogwise.com


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

That was why I wasn't sure about using the toy. Thanks guys. I actually was trying to figure out the name of that book Onyx girl THANKS!!! I will definetly pick that up ASAP.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Madix is super toy-driven. So, I started with food first and lured. I was totally against this because he has good eye contact, but it was VERY difficult for me to get him to look at me while walking. So, I held treats in my hand, by my arm pit and treated when he was in proper position (I countered his tendency to forge by having a leash drawn behind me and in my right hand - so I could lure, pull forward with my left hand and check the leash with my thighs/butt, while holding the end in my right hand. It really cleared up for him what position was correct). Then I transitioned to the toy to give his heeling a little more pop. I still use treats when I'm in my obedience class (b/c the toy tends to put him into drive and then he barks...which is disturbing to the other dogs hahaha), so now I'm treating when he's not looking at my hand but is looking at my face. I've also started to put the hand with the treats other places - behind my back, next to my leg, behind his head, next to his head - and still ask for eye contact while we're walking. Now, I also do this with his toy


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Have you checked out Michael Ellis on leerburg.com? He has a dvd on focused heeling and you can see a clip from it there


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

I love teaching heeling  It's my favorite exercise. 

I suggest Michael Ellis (Leerburg | Michael Ellis) and Joanne FLemming Plumb (Training Plumb-Style) whole-heartedly. 

My own personal training consists of lots of luring in the right place in the beginning, then fading out the lure later adding a toy (if the dog likes them). I believe in muscle memory and I do a lot of holding the dog in place with food. I go slow and do not rush. Heeling takes years to perfect (IMO). 

Find a competition trainer (Obed/SchH) and start observing them training their dogs (see if you like their style of heeling) then sign up for lessons!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> Just keep the short footsteps/rewards going. Eventually you can lengthen it. If you want to transfer to a ball or tug, carry it under your chin, but like Justine mentions the rewarding is drawn out longer, defeating the purpose.
> THe book Training in Drive by Sheila Booth is great for teaching heeling. I would get a copy, it is easy to follow~even if you aren't training in SchH.
> Welcome to Dogwise.com


Which year would you recommend? When i looked on Amazon they had a couple of different ones 1992, 1993, and 1995?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how old is your dog? i used treats to teach my dog heel.
i taught him to heel or either side with or without a leash.
my dog wanted his shoulder to be beside my knee as opposed to his head.
i taught my dog to heel so i don't know the correct head position.
i figured it's better to have his head beside my knee rather than his shoulder. when my GF are walking together holding hands or side my side
our dog will walk/heel between us, ahhh.

when my dog is heeling i can do figure 8's, circles and weaves. he'll aslo do these things wehn my GF and i are walking together.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

codmaster said:


> Which year would you recommend? When i looked on Amazon they had a couple of different ones 1992, 1993, and 1995?


I have the copy from '92 but it was in the 10th printing(2006) Not sure what the difference is in the other two publications.


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have heard great things about Michael Ellis, I will definetly check that out thank you! I also am a huge believer in muscle memory. I like the idea of building the heel with toys and then once I can go longer periods of time without reward introducing the toy to work more on the focused heel...

Doggiedad Cyrus is 9 months now. I've been pretty lax on working with his heeling because we've been doing a lot of work with his basic obedience. (he came from Europe and took the transition kind of hard, so we had to start pretty much from scratch). Now that he is progressing well its time to buckle down on his heeling .


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

FG167 said:


> Madix is super toy-driven. So, I started with food first and lured. I was totally against this because he has good eye contact, but it was VERY difficult for me to get him to look at me while walking. So, I held treats in my hand, by my arm pit and treated when he was in proper position (I countered his tendency to forge by having a leash drawn behind me and in my right hand - so I could lure, pull forward with my left hand and check the leash with my thighs/butt, while holding the end in my right hand. It really cleared up for him what position was correct). Then I transitioned to the toy to give his heeling a little more pop. I still use treats when I'm in my obedience class (b/c the toy tends to put him into drive and then he barks...which is disturbing to the other dogs hahaha), so now I'm treating when he's not looking at my hand but is looking at my face. I've also started to put the hand with the treats other places - behind my back, next to my leg, behind his head, next to his head - and still ask for eye contact while we're walking. Now, I also do this with his toy


Cyrus is the same with his toy. If I start with that I think I will lose a lot of focus initially and he will just become so driven that any chance of heeling will go out the window. Just seeing his tug makes him go through the roof LOL!


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

GoSearchk9 said:


> I have heard great things about Michael Ellis, I will definetly check that out thank you! I also am a huge believer in muscle memory. I like the idea of *building the heel with toys* and then once I can go longer periods of time without reward introducing the toy to work more on the focused heel...
> 
> Doggiedad Cyrus is 9 months now. I've been pretty lax on working with his heeling because we've been doing a lot of work with his basic obedience. (he came from Europe and took the transition kind of hard, so we had to start pretty much from scratch). Now that he is progressing well its time to buckle down on his heeling .


Oops meant treats LOL.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Leerburg Streaming Video
There are many free clips on this link, then you can choose which videos you'd like to order!


----------



## GoSearchk9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Awesome! Thank you guys very much! I cant wait to get started


----------

